# Game freezes, can anyone help with this issue?



## Emilio55 (Jun 24, 2021)

Playing on a ROG laptop, i downloaded game through the xbox beta app. While playing the game will randomly freeze and stay frozen until i force shutdown. Im really loving playing this epic game but this issue is starting to really get on my nerves and im gonna lose my rag with it soon. Sometimes i can play for hrs with no issue, other times i can play for 10-20mins at a time in between freezes.. and it seems completly random.

I play with max graphic settings and
i have no issues playing any other games like forza horizon 4 and 3.

Im not really tech savvy when it comes to this sort of stuff anymore.. ive been a console player for yrs and my pc/laptop knowledge is outdated (90s). Any help would be great.. thx
https://tplinklogin.info/
https://www.sarkarijobsagency.com/


----------



## astyle (Jun 24, 2021)

Sorry, are you asking for help in the right place? FreeBSD does have emulators/wine and emulators/virtualbox-ose that you might be able to use to install xbox and play the games, but you might be better off asking for this kind of help on ROG or Xbox forums. These forums are FreeBSD-specific.


----------

